# Chickens! Who's having problems?



## stacey_lou (27 February 2013)

Just wondering if this long harsh winter is effecting anyone else's chickens? Since January we have lost 2 chickens one only 2days ago another today appearing weak but still eating and in colour which is a good sign but still concerned and keeping an eye on her.

I believe it has something to do with this long harsh winter we are/have had but not so sure. The first chicken died of an unknown infection of some kind vet seen it before but wasn't too sure what it really was second along those lines which led to her being egg bound.


----------



## millsandboon (27 February 2013)

Chickens are just not terribly hardy  You have to accept that you will lose a few. Concentrate on good management and keeping everything clean and mite free and they will stand the best possible chance. Pick your stock well too


----------



## stacey_lou (27 February 2013)

Thank you, chickens very clean well as clean as chickens can beI ensure they have big straw beds to add to warmth and mite free. You do worry when you loose one that its something you have done. Down to 3 chooks now though one decided to move in and hasn't left so must be good lol


----------



## GinaB (28 February 2013)

Chickens are like sheep, they like to die. Although we own the most hardcore hen, ever. She had a stroke, but came round from it and lives in the barn. Her and the cat snuggle up together! She chatters away and moves fine, even after a wing coming off! We don't put her with the rest as they'd bully her. OH's dad has gone soft in his old age hence her neck not being pulled!
We keep a mixture of light and coronation Sussex. Lovely, big strong birds that my friend bred. She shows hens.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 February 2013)

I disagree that chickens aren't hardy-alot depends on the breed and early husbandry  Mine are practically in full lay right now although they aren't old (apart from the 9yo).

straw/hay isn't thought to be the best bedding due to damp and spores- they should be roosting at night?  it's healthier. I use easibed or shavings in nest boxes and some on the floor of the houses but they all roost. cold in this country shouldn't affect chooks (apart from maybe their combs) but they don't like damp or quick, big rises/drops in temps.
It's also worth having a good worming regime if you don't, a worm burden can drag them down. 
A really good tonic for them is something called Respite which I give in really crappy weather or when they are moulting-also use Stalosan F in the coops and on the ground of the one permanent pen that I have.

I am sorry you've lost 2, I get quite fond of mine-had to neck a youngster last week due to a prolapse


----------



## ponypilotmum (28 February 2013)

mine have aubiose rather than straw, its easier to keep clean. And they always roost at night. Never had a problem. Mine are handled and checked daily.


----------



## Adopter (28 February 2013)

I am lucky that mine live in a large area of a bigger shed, next to the geese and I have my feed store and hay store at each end in there as well.  So the chickens only have one outside wall on their area.  They have come through winter well and are laying still.  They come in each afternoon to a feed of split corn which they love, and have access to water and layers pellets at all times, and during day are free range (they love the muck heap and scattering pony droppings!)

The only problem I have had is water freezing on some of the really cold nights when it has been several degrees below freezing, the shallow drinking area of the water container seems to freeze quite easily.


----------



## Clodagh (1 March 2013)

I've lost a few to foxes but none to ill health, but I lost some last summer when it was so wet.
Are yours getting on a bit s-l? As then cold wet weather can knock them back. Respite is great, or herban, for a general pick me up.
Wet is definately worse than cold.


----------



## WelshD (2 March 2013)

A few people round here went throug a period of a few weeks in Jan where we lost a lot of birds suddenly. I lost six in two weeks, some in perfect show condition and others that were kept 500m away so not all from the same shed. I stopped showing for a while in case it was contagious but there were no symptoms, they all just died overnight.

At least three friends and a few other acquaintances had the same thing happen

No problems before or since


----------

